# markland dam



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

has anyone fished it i don't have a boat... will be fishing from the bank in Indiana


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I have fished it a few time in fall and spring but never this time of year. The current can be tough, there is not much to break it up and plenty of jig eating snags. Good luck let us know how you do.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Well i just got back and nothing was to windy


----------

